# I.D



## pyper96 (Mar 17, 2008)

Can anyone ID this bluish guy???


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Do I see a little orange on the tail and dorsal? He looks a bit like a Hap. sp. "blue fire fin" I once had.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like a red fire ugandan or thick skin maybe (might have the red fire name off idk)


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

Pundamilia sp. 'Blue Bar' Hippo Point perhaps?


----------

